# Steelheading Brag Thread



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to start a thread that sticks. The goal of this thread will be to post your personal best steelhead this year. That is, 

1) post the picture
2)name the tributary (without disclosing the location too much) 
3)let us know how big it is (length, weight, etc)

Say you catch a 25 incher earlier and wish to post again, you could then update later and post your 27 incher, and so on.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL... Good luck with this sticky, no ones going to be posting any trib info for at least a month but.... My best this season so far went just under 30" prob a few oz under 10lbs. on a green crystal meth sucker spawn. Id post pics but you'd need to wear sunglasses to look at em! hhaha jusst kiddin they'd get deleted..  

PS ALL THIS RAINS GOT ME PUMPED! "DOIN THE RAIN DANCE" :Banane27:

PUMPPPPPPED!

Tight lines everybody see ya soon!

Ray


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

What do you mean the pictures would be deleted?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ray was talking about a couple of his photos getting deleted...


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

RockyRiverRay is the second best fisherman on the planet, I Mepps, am the best! I beat my fish w my glx 3 power, kingpin, then hang them up with my boca grip and take the pic as compared to my fist. I rock


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Best this year is a 31"

As for this season... Haven't got a line wet yet. Wish I knew if there was any water in my fave tribs, but they don't have gauges


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

My biggest fish (of many this year) is 35 inches measuring 21 inch girth and 16lbs, my boca doesnt lie.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ur spell-checker does though...


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I made the mistake of saying 'this year' when I was talking about this season Fall '10 to Spring '11....sorry about the confusion, but sounds like nice fish this past spring.


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

> Ur spell-checker does though...


"Ur??????" Hypocrite............ My spell-checker lies??? As my buddy Cal Naughton, Jr. says "I'm confused by your tactics." Because that doesn't make any sense. Im not exactly typing my graduate thesis so a few misspellings are acceptable on a fishing forum. Anyways, keep reading your dictionary while I catch all the fish.


----------



## albiechaser (Apr 3, 2010)

Mepps3.5 said:


> "Ur??????" Hypocrite............ My spell-checker lies??? As my buddy Cal Naughton, Jr. says "I'm confused by your tactics." Because that doesn't make any sense. Im not exactly typing my graduate thesis so a few misspellings are acceptable on a fishing forum. Anyways, keep reading your dictionary while I catch all the fish.


lol 
keep reading your dictionary while I catch all the fish.[/QUOTE]


how tru is dat, those spell checking guys are the worst fisherman lol

folks who judge never learn what the games really about,

its about fun lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL!! Ur - You're too easy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Pics don't lie either...lets see that monster.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I smell a fake "Mepps" or just someone "troll'' ing around.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Mepps3.5 is my hero


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

> Mepps3.5 is my hero


 Well thanks bud, I do what I can.



> I think I smell a fake "Mepps" or just someone "troll'' ing around


No fake mepps here, this is the new and improved me. "Im the best fisherman in the world, and I love glx, simms, kingpin, and my boga grip." Now you know this is the real/ newly revamped me. I catch so many fish and I know everything about fishing and I want to make an argument over anything fishing related because Im the bomb.


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

> Pics don't lie either...lets see that monster.


Dang...I love posting hero pictures, not to post one would be totally out of my character, then I'de sit online and brag to everyone about how sweet I am. Let me look through my infinite gallary of monster fish I have caught and I'll see what I can conjure up for you "pal."


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

:good:Awesome!!:good: Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd actually just like to see that 35" + 21" + 16lber you caught....Sounds like a Heck of a fish! After all, this is a "bragging" thread....right up your alley "pal".


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

> right up your alley "pal".


Thats it man, I love to brag about how sweet I am. I am the best steelhead fisherman ever. If you want to debate that fact I will outfish you any day of the week. Just let me know when and where and I'll be there. Then you can see my 16lb fish in person.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Mepps3.5 said:


> Thats it man, I love to brag about how sweet I am. I am the best steelhead fisherman ever. If you want to debate that fact I will outfish you any day of the week. Just let me know when and where and I'll be there. Then you can see my 16lb fish in person.



It is getting really deep and smelly--glad I have my chest waders.


----------



## Mepps3.5 (Sep 24, 2010)

> It is getting really deep and smelly--glad I have my chest waders.


LOL...Oh yes it is and I have my waders too, they are SIMMS, I love simms, Simms are the best and they are NOT over priced. My waders are also smelly from all the fish crud that have accumulated on them, since I catch so many fish all the time. Im the best!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Thats it man, I love to brag about how sweet I am. I am the best steelhead fisherman ever. If you want to debate that fact I will outfish you any day of the week. Just let me know when and where and I'll be there. Then you can see my 16lb fish in person.


Dude...you need to chill. No, I don't want to debate anything with you nor did I EVER question your abilities as a fisherman; especially your abilities compared to mine. That was ALL YOU and your obvious self consciousness. All I asked was for, was for you to back your claim, thats all. No biggie really though. 

I'm starting to think that you're not the person I thought you were...Whats with the "Mepps3.5" This was initially just a poke at someone I know...not meant to turn into this, although very funny indeed.

ps - I was in NO way looking for a challenge to test our fishing skills, however if thats what you desire and it would make you feel better, certainly let me know and I'd be up for it anytime. We could even make it a fully witnesses event.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Guys, sorry this has taken place. Mepps3.5 is not Mepps3 so please do not hold that against him in the future of his postings. Someone was acting like Mepps and we know who it is and they will be delt with.
Again, sorry this went on. Thanks for everyone keeping there cool. 
Rob


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW! I should of known better with the "3.5"....Geeze.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

center pin daddy said:


> I think I smell a fake "Mepps" or just someone "troll'' ing around.


"WOW! I should of known better with the "3.5"....Geeze."



Paul, With you being a Fisherie veteran I am very surprised you did not sniff out this bogus troll earlier. I know I did.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, haven't been on here in a day and a half and things really seemed to escalate quickly, missed all of the excitement....oh wait, I was fishing!


----------



## jpsteel42 (Jan 5, 2010)

jhiggy11 said:


> wow, haven't been on here in a day and a half and things really seemed to escalate quickly, missed all of the excitement....*oh wait, i was fishing!*




+1!!!!!!!!!


----------

